# IE Cache vollständig abschalten?



## Loveboat (5. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Problem, mal wieder. Hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen.

Ich habe 2 PC's welche jeweils einen 40" LCD ansteuern, um Informationen darzustellen.
Hierzu startet jeder PC beim Hochfahren den IE im Schalteroption "-k" im Vollbildmodus und greift auf seinen eigenen dedizierten Ordner zu. In diesem liegt eine index.php welche die zeitlich gewünschten Inhalte aus einer Datenbank ausliest.
Im Code für diese Seite habe ich ebenso ein Refresh definiert:


```
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="300, URL=index.php" />
```

Der Browser refreshed auch alle 5 Minuten, aber ab und an zeigt er mir nicht den richtigen Inhalt an. Erst wenn ich mittels F5 den Browser aktualisiere, kommt der richtige Inhalt. Ich glaube, dass es am Cache liegt da manche Inhalte (HTML-Dateien) doppelt vorkommen, aber unterschiedlichen Inhalt anzeigen.

Kann man den IE dazu bewegen, den Cache komplett abzuschalten so das er bei jedem Auto-Refresh definitiv alles neu laden muss?
Oder kann einer der anderen Alternativ-Browser, Safari, FF, Opera, dies? Diese müssten aber im Vollbildmodus startbar sein.

Hoffe jemand kann mir hier einen Tip geben.

Danke und Gruß
Loveboat


----------



## KaiBone (5. April 2011)

Hallo Loveboat,
der Metatag cache-control sollte da Abhilfe schaffen.

```
<meta http-equiv="cache-control" content="no-cache">
<meta http-equiv="pragma" content="no-cache">
```
Der erste sagt dem Browser das er den Cache nicht nutzen sollte und der zweite das der Proxy die Datei nicht zwischenspeichern soll, natürlich nur sinnvoll wenn einer eingesetzt wird.

Gruß
KaiBone


----------



## Loveboat (5. April 2011)

Hi KaiBone,

danke für Deine Antwort. Habe das auch schon woanders gefunden. Ebenso gibt es in der Registry eine Möglichkeit den Browser abzuschalten.

Allerdings habe ich jetzt feststellen müssen, dass mein Problem gar nicht am Cache liegt. Ich versuche mal das Phänomen zu beschreiben, vielleicht hast DU ja eine Idee wie ich das lösen kann.


Der besagte PC greift auf einen festdefinierten Ordner des Webservers zu, indem eine index.php liegt. Diese index.php liest die Datenbank aus, welche Inhalte (diese bestehen aus weiteren HTML-Seiten da sie von unterschiedlichen Personen erstellt werden) zu welcher Zeit angezeigt werden. Hierbei können bis zu 3 HTML-Seiten nebeneinander in drei Spalten dargestellt werden.

Diese Anzeige löse ich über Frameset.


```
<frameset cols="*,*,*" border="0" frameborder="0" framespacing="0">
        <frame name="spalte_1-28" noresize="noresize" scrolling="no" src="../../modul/premiumtest.html" />
        <frame name="spalte_2-21" noresize="noresize" scrolling="no" src="../../modul/subst_001.htm" />
        <frame name="spalte_3-29" noresize="noresize" scrolling="no" src="../../modul/standardtest.html" />  
    </frameset>
```

Damit die Seite sich automatisch updated habe ich einen meta-tag "refresh" eingebaut.


```
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="10; URL=index.php" />
```

Meine Vermutung:
Bei der ein oder anderen Seite innerhalb eines Framesets wird auch ein eigener meta-tag "refresh" benutzt, welcher wohl der index.php "zurücksetzt", z.B. "subst_001.htm" bestitz so einen. 
Denn bei Anzeige HTML-Seiten ohne eigenem "refresh" funktioniert die Aktualisierung fehlerfrei. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den primären Counter nicht zurücksetzen zu lassen, so dass index.php eigens weiterzählt**** Oder gar eine ganz andere Lösung der Aktualisierung?

Ich hoffe das war verständlich.

Gruß
Loveboat


----------



## Loveboat (5. April 2011)

..ich denke mal das mein jetziges Problem nicht mehr in dieses Forum gehört****


----------

